# Experiencing Animal Forest N64 for the first time.



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't know what category this goes in since I rarely ever see anyone mention Animal Forest N64, move this thread if necessary!  

As an editor of Nookipedia, I was fascinated when I heard there was an Animal Crossing made for the Nintendo 64. After a few weeks of prep, I finally downloaded the game. This is my first experience ever playing a game in Japanese and I can’t wait to see how different Dōbutsu no Mori (どうぶつの森 or Animal Forest) is from the Animal Crossing we all know on GameCube!


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 3, 2015)

I think there are quite a few major differences between the Japanese version and the one for gamecube, them being holidays and a handful of different villagers. I think there may be some other differences but I just cant place them right now  hope you enjoy playing


----------



## charmi (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh, Joan. . . haha x)


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

never knew they made one for the n64!


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh wow! Please post more screen shots for us!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 25, 2015)

mayorcarlie said:


> Oh wow! Please post more screen shots for us!


Ask and you shall receive! I took these mainly for Nookipedia, as these are some of the main differences that I noticed from my brief time with the game.




This is Dōbutsu no Mori's version of the Wishing Well, called the Bell Shrine




Copper wears a much lighter uniform in this game from the looks of it!


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 25, 2015)

What kind of villagers do you have?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 25, 2015)

Bwazey said:


> What kind of villagers do you have?


Funnily enough, I just hopped on my game to find my progress erased. It doesn't matter all that much as I only spent 10 minutes into the game.


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 26, 2015)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Funnily enough, I just hopped on my game to find my progress erased. It doesn't matter all that much as I only spent 10 minutes into the game.



Awwww. Well tell me what villagers you get this time! If you decide to start it up again.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Nov 29, 2015)

Very late update to my blog of Animal Forest N64, but I decided after the last post that I would not continue Animal Forest N64 until I pick up a USB N64 Controller as the emulator made the game very tricky to control, mainly in the way of trying to figure out which buttons were which. I hope that I will be able to continue this very soon!


----------



## gameboy (Nov 29, 2015)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Very late update to my blog of Animal Forest N64, but I decided after the last post that I would not continue Animal Forest N64 until I pick up a USB N64 Controller as the emulator made the game very tricky to control, mainly in the way of trying to figure out which buttons were which. I hope that I will be able to continue this very soon!



Looking forward to seeing more updates about the game. By the way, do you understand Japanese? If not, how hard would you say it is to navigate through everything?


----------



## JayGaymes (Nov 29, 2015)

gameboy said:


> Looking forward to seeing more updates about the game. By the way, do you understand Japanese? If not, how hard would you say it is to navigate through everything?



If they don't know Japanese, this might be a good way  

Btw, you are so lucky to get to play this version! I love those graphics too


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Nov 30, 2015)

gameboy said:


> Looking forward to seeing more updates about the game. By the way, do you understand Japanese? If not, how hard would you say it is to navigate through everything?


Unfortunately, I do not understand Japanese, I took classes in high school to assist me in learning it, but I had to take days off as my mom was in poor health at the time. If I can find time somewhere in the future, I would love to pick it back up again.


JayGaymes said:


> If they don't know Japanese, this might be a good way
> 
> Btw, you are so lucky to get to play this version! I love those graphics too


Heh, all I did was look around on the internet for an original .ROM of the N64 game. I can't say as I don't want to tracked down for helping people get games illegally, but I will say Google is a great resource (Make sure you have a very good anti-virus software as well!)


----------



## Kristen (Dec 2, 2015)

I've heard about it and would play it except for the fact that I don't know Japanese is stopping me.. haha.

By the way, a pro tip for playing roms (as I saw your post about finding a controller) on your PC, you can buy a wired Xbox 360 controller and plug it into your computer. Most emulators will recognize the controller and you can assign the Xbox buttons to certain N64 buttons. I use it for playing Banjo-Kazooie/Banjo-Tooie on my PC and I really love it.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 3, 2015)

stargate said:


> I've heard about it and would play it except for the fact that I don't know Japanese is stopping me.. haha.
> 
> By the way, a pro tip for playing roms (as I saw your post about finding a controller) on your PC, you can buy a wired Xbox 360 controller and plug it into your computer. Most emulators will recognize the controller and you can assign the Xbox buttons to certain N64 buttons. I use it for playing Banjo-Kazooie/Banjo-Tooie on my PC and I really love it.


Funnily enough, I sent away for a wired Xbox 360 Controller on Cyber Monday to use with other PC games. I will have to check on this once it arrives. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## Kristen (Dec 3, 2015)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Funnily enough, I sent away for a wired Xbox 360 Controller on Cyber Monday to use with other PC games. I will have to check on this once it arrives. Thank you for the tip!



Haha, you're already a step ahead of me! Good luck with it


----------



## spamurai (Dec 4, 2015)

There's some info in my signature about all the versions of Animal Crossing


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 7, 2015)

It's cheap enough to find the actual cart on ebay, and if you cut those plastic tabs off your 64, it'll play it with no problem. If you don't feel like doing surgery, you could also use a Game Shark since they're all region free. This was back in a time when region locking meant doing slight cartridge design differences. That's why I have the actual cart, and the biggest difference right off the bat, yeah it has a clock that runs, but ONLY WHILE THE SYSTEM IS ON! You turn it off, wait a year, turn it back on, it'll literally still be the last day/time it was when you last played! You have to manually set the clock every freaking time or leave your system on forever! Glad they use the GC's clock on the GC version, soooo annoying when starting DNM!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 8, 2015)

pika62221 said:


> It's cheap enough to find the actual cart on ebay, and if you cut those plastic tabs off your 64, it'll play it with no problem. If you don't feel like doing surgery, you could also use a Game Shark since they're all region free. This was back in a time when region locking meant doing slight cartridge design differences. That's why I have the actual cart, and the biggest difference right off the bat, yeah it has a clock that runs, but ONLY WHILE THE SYSTEM IS ON! You turn it off, wait a year, turn it back on, it'll literally still be the last day/time it was when you last played! You have to manually set the clock every freaking time or leave your system on forever! Glad they use the GC's clock on the GC version, soooo annoying when starting DNM!


I am aware of modifiying my N64 in order to play games out of my region, but I really do not like to perform mods like this to my console unless I have the game. As for the actual cart, I am very inexperienced with eBay, so I that is why I do not have the physical cart. If I did, I might have actually modded my N64. 

I do agree though, the in-game clock is quite a pain!


----------



## spamurai (Dec 9, 2015)

pika62221 said:


> It's cheap enough to find the actual cart on ebay, and if you cut those plastic tabs off your 64, it'll play it with no problem. If you don't feel like doing surgery, you could also use a Game Shark since they're all region free. This was back in a time when region locking meant doing slight cartridge design differences. That's why I have the actual cart, and the biggest difference right off the bat, yeah it has a clock that runs, but ONLY WHILE THE SYSTEM IS ON! You turn it off, wait a year, turn it back on, it'll literally still be the last day/time it was when you last played! You have to manually set the clock every freaking time or leave your system on forever! Glad they use the GC's clock on the GC version, soooo annoying when starting DNM!





PoizonMushro0m said:


> I am aware of modifiying my N64 in order to play games out of my region, but I really do not like to perform mods like this to my console unless I have the game. As for the actual cart, I am very inexperienced with eBay, so I that is why I do not have the physical cart. If I did, I might have actually modded my N64.
> 
> I do agree though, the in-game clock is quite a pain!



Instead of modding your console, you can just take the back of a cartridge from your region and put it on the doubustu no mori cart.
I got mine off eBay, but you can also find them on Amazon and playasia if you'd prefer a different website.

I'd recommend getting the physical copy just for the nostalgia


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 13, 2015)

spamurai said:


> Instead of modding your console, you can just take the back of a cartridge from your region and put it on the doubustu no mori cart.
> I got mine off eBay, but you can also find them on Amazon and playasia if you'd prefer a different website.
> 
> I'd recommend getting the physical copy just for the nostalgia


I actually forgot that I could do this! I do have both of the Nintendo screwdrivers required to do this with as I do like to repair my own consoles. I might just have to do it this way!

If I was to buy a physical cartridge, I would have to discontinue to blog as the emulator allows me to capture high quality images. Not only do I use the images for this blog, but I also contribute some images of high note to Nookipedia as they are always looking for new Animal Forest N64 images as most are quite dated and very grainy.

The main reason I haven't posted anything new for the last while is that I have had issues with my emulator as it refuses to run off my flash drive where I keep my other emulators. The controller issue will probably not be a problem anymore as I have a Wired Xbox 360 controller that works for everything else on PC.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 13, 2015)

dang dem pixels


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 20, 2015)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> I actually forgot that I could do this! I do have both of the Nintendo screwdrivers required to do this with as I do like to repair my own consoles. I might just have to do it this way!
> 
> If I was to buy a physical cartridge, I would have to discontinue to blog as the emulator allows me to capture high quality images. Not only do I use the images for this blog, but I also contribute some images of high note to Nookipedia as they are always looking for new Animal Forest N64 images as most are quite dated and very grainy.
> 
> The main reason I haven't posted anything new for the last while is that I have had issues with my emulator as it refuses to run off my flash drive where I keep my other emulators. The controller issue will probably not be a problem anymore as I have a Wired Xbox 360 controller that works for everything else on PC.



You're also both forgetting that Game Shark allows you to play without regions, just get one of them if you don't want to mod anything.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spamurai said:


> Instead of modding your console, you can just take the back of a cartridge from your region and put it on the doubustu no mori cart.
> I got mine off eBay, but you can also find them on Amazon and playasia if you'd prefer a different website.
> 
> I'd recommend getting the physical copy just for the nostalgia



Or, do the other thing I mention which is buy a Game Shark, it doesn't have those tabs for games.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 20, 2015)

UPDATE: I have had issues with my emulating software, which in turn has not allowed me to make an update to this blog. I believe the controller issue will no longer be an issue, but should I continue to run into issues, I may just have to find an alternate route to play through Animal Forest N64.


pika62221 said:


> You're also both forgetting that Game Shark allows you to play without regions, just get one of them if you don't want to mod anything.
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> Or, do the other thing I mention which is buy a Game Shark, it doesn't have those tabs for games.


The last thing I would want is a GameShark. I am against using homebrew/override software to play a game. I want to play legitimately at all costs.


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Dec 21, 2015)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> UPDATE: I have had issues with my emulating software, which in turn has not allowed me to make an update to this blog. I believe the controller issue will no longer be an issue, but should I continue to run into issues, I may just have to find an alternate route to play through Animal Forest N64.
> 
> The last thing I would want is a GameShark. I am against using homebrew/override software to play a game. I want to play legitimately at all costs.


Really, the only "legitimate" way is to buy a JP N64 and cartridge and play on your TV... Ripping tabs from the system is still "modding," and besides, GamShark isn't really very dangerous as long as you don't use cheat codes for AF64.


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 27, 2015)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> UPDATE: I have had issues with my emulating software, which in turn has not allowed me to make an update to this blog. I believe the controller issue will no longer be an issue, but should I continue to run into issues, I may just have to find an alternate route to play through Animal Forest N64.
> 
> The last thing I would want is a GameShark. I am against using homebrew/override software to play a game. I want to play legitimately at all costs.



You don't enter codes to play it, there's an option to allow a game to play without the use of the device- pretty sure they planned that for people who want to play JP games on NA systems.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheEchoTimes said:


> Really, the only "legitimate" way is to buy a JP N64 and cartridge and play on your TV... Ripping tabs from the system is still "modding," and besides, GamShark isn't really very dangerous as long as you don't use cheat codes for AF64.



I don't believe there are any, because I saw it used, the device didn't even recognize the cartridge, so the "use no codes" or whatever that option was is the one that was used.


----------



## spamurai (Jan 3, 2016)

pika62221 said:


> You're also both forgetting that Game Shark allows you to play without regions, just get one of them if you don't want to mod anything.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Or, do the other thing I mention which is buy a Game Shark, it doesn't have those tabs for games.



I didn't even know there was a GameShark for N64 xD
That would save some hassle.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jan 9, 2016)

After weeks of thinking on this, I have decided to put this blog on hiatus as I have been busy outside of Animal Forest N64 with real life stuff and due to issues with my emulator.

I seriously do not to get a GameShark. I am against using devices like this for my consoles. I would rather do the method that was mentioned by Spamurai and change the back of the physical cart to my region's cartridge shape.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh, that's sad.

I'm going to get Animal Forest 64 soon. As long as I'm not stuck on the working for Tom Nook part, I should be fine. I don't understand Japanese at all so I'm not sure what anything is gonna be like.

I don't really have anything to take screenshots with, except for Chibi-Robo Photo Finder where I can take a pic of the game in action and then post it to Miiverse.


----------



## ollivia (Jan 11, 2016)

is it bad that i actually JUST heard about animal forest today? it makes me want to find it and buy it, oops


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 11, 2016)

You should go buy it.

I actually wanted to get e+ but I couldn't due to the region lock issues.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 15, 2016)

Ok, I got Animal Forest 64 yesterday, and continued the used save file. Anyone want to see a picture of the game?


----------



## inkling (Jan 15, 2016)

Oooo I'm jealous


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 15, 2016)

Is that a good thing or a bad thing?

My mom and dad were able to switch the backings for me so I play it now.

I'll be sure to take a screenshot of it with Chibi-Robo Photo Finder as soon as possible. 

Edit: It was hard, but here it is. https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAADVHk0OM7M6g


----------

